# סופסוף קרדיטים!!



## shiwii (18/5/14)

סופסוף קרדיטים!! 
כבר הרבה זמן אני רוצה לכתוב את הקרדיטים, אז סופסוף ישבתי והנה הם...
נהנתי מאוד לגלוש בפורום (טוב, אני עדיין נהנית...) והגיע הזמן להשתתף במסורת 
אז מי אנחנו?
שירה – בת 28 עובדת בחינוך ור. (שמעדיף להישאר מסתורי...) בן 29 עובד בהייטק.
הכרנו לפני כמעט שנתיים במסיבת פורים דרך חבר משותף. הוא התחפש לאביר (תחפושת מושקעת, עם כל האביזרים...) ואני התחפשתי ל... לא, לא לנסיכה אבל כן לדמות מהאגדות, החתול במגפיים... (אוזני חתול, זנב ומגפיים. מה, גם אני השקעתי...). הדייט הראשון שלנו היה יומיים אח"כ במסיבת רחוב בשאול המלך בת"א והשאר הסטוריה...
אז כן, הקלישאה עובדת לפחות אצלי.. אביר עם מכונית לבנה (טוב נו, כסופה) זה ה-דבר! ועוד משהו, מאז - פורים אצלנו זה חג מושקע...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

ההצעה 
אז דיברנו על זה לפני וידעתי שמשהו מתבשל...
יום אחד הוא חוזר הביתה כולו מיואש ואומר לי: טוב, די, אני צריך את העזרה שלך!  הוא סיפר שהלך כמה פעמים לחנויות טבעות עם חברה טובה שלי ופחד לקנות טבעת שלא אוהב אז ביקש ממני שאלך איתו... כמובן שהסכמתי...
אחרי שחזרנו עם הטבעת הביתה (מג'קסון, לא ביום שישי. מבחר מטורף!), אני: "אני רוצה לראות שוב איך זה נראה עלי..." הוא "את תקבלי אותה כשאביא לך, לא עכשיו!" קשוח שכמותו. אז כמו שאתם מתארים לעצמכם הייתי על קוצים, מתי זה יקרה, האם עכשיו? והוא, שיחק אותה רגוע, כאילו כלום לא מתוכנן, מה ששיגע אותי יותר...
שבוע לפני ראש השנה הוא הציע שנעשה מלא פעילויות: נלך למלון, נלך לסרט וכו'. בדיעבד הוא סיפר שזה היה כמובן כדי לבלבל אותי... רק בדבר האמיתי, לא חשדתי. יומיים לפני ערב ראש השנה הוא מראה לי מייל שקיבל מהעבודה - שובר לבית קפה בנווה צדק. הוא שאל אותי אם אני רוצה שנלך לאכול שם בבוקר של ערב ראש השנה. לא יודעת למה, אולי בנסיון לבדוק אם זה זה, אמרתי לו "לא". אבל הוא לא נלחץ! הפטיר, "טוב, אז בפעם אחרת...". אני אוהבת מאוד ארוחות בוקר וכשראיתי שלא משנה לו הסקתי שלא מדובר במשהו שקשור בהצעה, אז אמרתי למה לא... נלך.  מי ידע שיש לו כאלה כישורי משחק?!...
וכך בבוקר יום רביעי, נסענו לנווה צדק. הוא לקח אותי לסוזן דלל ופתאום נעמד וחיבק אותי. לא הבנתי מה קורה אז אני עושה לו: מה אתה רוצה, הכל בסדר? (רואים את זה בוידיאו זה מאוד מצחיק...) ואז התחילה מוזיקה ופתאום הופיעה חברה שלי משום מקום והתחילה לרקוד. ואז הבנתי שמדובר בהצעת נישואין אבל לא הבנתי למה הוא הביא את חברה שלי שתרקוד לפנינו... ופתאום הצטרפו עוד כמה חברים ולפני שהספקתי לסגור את הפה מרוב הלם הופיעו עוד ועוד. וכך, 30 חברים שלי ושלו הגיעו במיוחד לרקוד פלאש מוב שאירגן בעלי היקר כהצעת נישואין. בערב ראש השנה! מסתבר שכולם הגיעו ב-8 בבוקר לעשות חזרות (והגיעו גם חברים מירושלים, חיפה ועוד...) ויותר מזה, התברר לי שהיו ימי חזרות לפני שר. אירגן. ושהוא עצמו התאמן כל בוקר לפני שיצא לעבודה... ככה שלמרות הכל, הופתעתי והתרגשתי מאוד וכמובן שעניתי לו כן...


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

זה לא הסרטון שרץ ברשת? 
יש גם סרט על הצעת נישואין (נראה לי ש)בסוזן דלל שעשו עם פלאש מוב, רק ששם אם אני זוכרת נכון הייתה להקה מקצועית שרקדה.


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

מה, איזה סרטון רץ ברשת? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא נראה לי... זו ההצעה: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3zdfwdAWd8


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

זה הסרטון  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7CiBdp8ZHA


----------



## ronitvas (20/5/14)

מקסים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל הכבוד על ההשקעה של כולם!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

מפגש משפחות 
אחרי שהודענו לכל זוג הורים, הבנו שצריך להפגיש ביניהם. 
החלטנו לעשות מפגש במקום נטרלי – אצלנו בבית עם כיבוד קל. בתכנית האומנותית: הסרטון של ההצעת נישואין. דיי חששנו, כי ההורים של שנינו מגיעים ממנטליות שונה אך מסתבר שאצל שנינו ההורים כ"כ שמחו שאנחנו מתחתנים, שהם שמחו להיפגש ונוצר קשר טוב. כנראה שיותר מידי טוב, כי לפני שהספקנו לסרב בנימוס הם קבעו מפגש משפחות..  למזלי הרב, יש לי אחיינים כך שידעתי מראש שיהיה בסדר כי ילדים זה פתרון טוב למפגש בין זרים ולרגעי מבוכה... ואכן, אחיינים שלי היו יצירתיים מעל המצופה וכתבו שיר ושרו יחד עם כולם לכבודנו. ההורים (של שנינו) היו בעננים...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

אולם 
גם אני וגם בנזוגי, אנשים שמתקתקים עניינים. ידעתי שאני לא רוצה לדחות את החתונה לאביב/לקיץ כי אני אתחרפן מלחכות. מצד שני, לא רציתי לעשות בשיא החורף (גשם, קור וכו') כך שהפור נפל על חודש דצמבר, מה שאיפשר לנו שלושה וחצי חודשים להתארגנות. בנוסף, אני מאוד אוהבת את עונת החורף ובעלי סובל מחום כשהטמפרטורות מטפסות ולכן שמח שנוכל לעשות את החתונה בחודש קריר יחסית. בגלל שידענו שהחתונה תהיה בדצמבר היינו צריכים לחפש אולם ולא גן אירועים. אז התחלנו מסינון אינטרנטי וטלפוני וכשהיתה לנו רשימה הלכנו לראות אולמות באזור המרכז. מה אני אומר, זה היה אחד הדברים הכי מתישים! גם בגלל כובד האחריות (ההוצאה העיקרית) וגם בגלל שידענו שלא יהיה פשוט להגיע להסכמה על אולם שנאהב וגם שההורים של שנינו יאהבו. 

אז ראינו כל מיני אולמות שלא התחברנו לאף אחד מהם. כשהגענו לגני מרויאס. התאהבנו. הכניסה לאולם מרשימה מאוד, עם המון ירוק ושביל יפיפה כמו שדמיינתי לעצמי, האולם עצמו נראה דיי חדש ומודרני והחופה שראינו היתה בחוץ על אגם יפה. בקיצור – מבחינת מראה, מושלם! אני יודעת שהביקורות על המקום מעורבות וקצת התלבטנו בגלל זה, אבל בדיעבד, לאחר שהתחתנתי שם אני יכולה לומר שהבקורות השליליות נובעות בעיקר בגלל בן אדם אחד בצוות עם יחס לא נעים (הוא אחד מהבעלים נראה לי) ואם דואגים לא להיתקל בו והקשר ביניכם מתקיים עם אנשים אחרים שעובדים שם, אז הכל בסדר. 
בכל מקרה, אחרי שהחלטנו שאנחנו רוצים להתחתן שם, קבענו סבב אולמות קצר עם שני זוגות ההורים ביחד. כדי בכל זאת איכשהו לגרום להם ללכת איתנו ולרצות את גני מרוויאס, קבענו את סדר ביקור האולמות כך שמרוייאס יהיה אחרון ויבלוט מעל כולם. מה שאכן קרה! 
גם לגבי האוכל, קיבלנו המלצות מחברים שהיו בחתונות כך שלא דאגנו ואכן, קיבלנו מחמאות רבות על האוכל ובמיוחד על הבשר והקינוחים. מאוד שמחנו על הבחירה...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

שמלת כלה 
שמלה זה הדבר הראשון שסגרתי וגם הדבר הכי קל. למה? כי זה היה תלוי רק בי ולא באף אחד אחר (ראו ערך "בחירת אולם"...). החלטתי ללכת עם חברה טובה לסבב חנויות. היא גם כבר התחתנה כך שיכלה לכוון אותי. עשיתי רשימה של חנויות עפ"י מידע שהוצאתי מהרשת ותכננתי יום של הסתובבויות לכמה שעות. היה לי קשה להחליט על תקרת מחיר אבל ידעתי שאני לא רוצה להוציא אלפי שקלים בהגזמה על השמלה ושאני רוצה שמלה יחסית  פשוטה. בנוסף, ידעתי שאני לא רוצה לקנות אלא להשכיר (לא רציתי להתעסק אח"כ עם המכירה של השמלה...). אז עם המידע הזה יצאתי להסתובב. אני חייבת לציין שכל הקונספט הזה של שמלת כלה מאוד הביך אותי ולא ידעתי כ"כ מה אני רוצה, רק שיהיה עדין...
אז הסתובבנו. ומסתבר שמה שרואים באתרים באיטנרנט שונה לגמרי שמודדים על הגוף... באותו יום נכנסתי במקרה לחנות של מעצבת בשם ורדית לאור. לא תכננתי והשמלה שמדדתי היתה נראית נחמד וזהו. המוכר בחנות הסתכל עלי לכמה שניות, מלמל לעצמו משהו, אמר לי "חכי" ומיהר להביא כל מיני אביזרים. הבנאדם פשוט עשה פלאות! הוא שינה את השמלה לגמרי עם חגורה וכמה סיכות... מאוד אהבתי וגם המחיר היה סביר בעיני אז למחרת הבאתי את אמא שלי וסגרתי במקום.
על השמלה הרכבתי כל מיני דברים (כמו תחרות ושרוולים). אהבתי מאוד את השמלה וגם קיבלתי עליה המון מחמאות  אבל עכשיו בדיעבד אני מתחרטת שלא שיניתי את הפתח של המחשוף (מעגול למרובע או וי) ועוד כמה דברים קטנים. לא היה לי כוח להתעסק עם שינויים ורק רציתי לגמור עם זה אז ויתרתי. לכן, למי שעוד לא התחתנה, אני ממליצה: אתן רוצות שינוי כלשהו בשמלה? תבקשו! מקסימום יגידו לכם אי אפשר. חבל להתבאס אח"כ...
סך הכל אני מאוד מרוצה מהשמלה ומהשרות אצל ורדית. היחס תמיד נעים והיא אומנית מוכשרת. השמלות אצלה עדינות אבל מיוחדות ואפילו לא יקרות מידי. בהחלט שווה הצצה


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/5/14)

מקסימה!!


----------



## orangeada (18/5/14)

מאוד מיוחדת ועדינה! והפתח מיוחד כמו שהוא!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

וואו, תודה רבה לכן!!


----------



## גמבה מתולתלת מאד (19/5/14)

אורחת לרגע 
זו השמלה הכי יפה שראיתי בשנים האחרונות.


----------



## shiwii (22/5/14)

השמלה מאחור


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דווקא עם הנעליים נתקעתי בחיפושים הרבה זמן.. בהתחלה לא רציתי בכלל לחפש בכל החנויות המיועדות לכלות מתוך עקרון - למה לשלם יותר על נעל לבנה? אך כשלא מצאתי בשום מקום חיפשתי גם בחנויות הללו (ביפו ובדיזינגוף...). אבל לא עזר ולא מצאתי. בסוף חברה המליצה לי על רוני קנטור ובמקרה ביום שהלכתי היה אפילו סייל. מצאתי שם נעליים מהממות בצבע שמנת עם דוגמא מיוחדת ושטוחות כמו שרציתי (אף פעם לא הלכתי עם עקבים אז אין סיבה להתחיל דווקא בחתונה...), כאלו שאוכל ללבוש גם אחרי החתונה... בחתונה הנעליים היו נוחות מאוד. רק לקראת הסוף הרגליים התחילו לכאוב לי אבל זה אחרי 10 שעות רצופות על הרגליים...


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/5/14)

יפהפיות


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

טבעות נישואין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את הטבעת אירוסין קנינו כאמור בג'קסון ואת הטבעות נישואין קיבלנו המלצה לחפש בביאליק ברמת גן, ששם יש הרבה חנויות של טבעות וגם הרחוב עצמו מאוד נעים... בעלי קנה את הטבעת בתכשיטי אילנית ואני קניתי בתכשיטי פירוב. לפירוב יש להם שתי חנויות באותו רחוב עם אותה סחורה בדיוק. מומלץ ללכת לחנות הקטנה יותר בתחילת הרחוב, היחס יותר אישי ולא צפוף. עלה לנו ביחד באזור ה-1500 ₪ וסה"כ היתה חוויה טובה.


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

אהבתי את הטבעת שלך


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

רבנות והדרכת זוגות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז שמעתי סיפורי זוועה על הרבנות ומאוד חששתי אך מכיוון שהיה לנו יותר נוח להגיע לרבנות ת"א מאשר לצוהר אמרנו שננסה שם. אני רשומה בת.ז. בת"א ו-ר. בעיר אחרת אבל בניסיון להימנע מטרטור אמרנו ננסה לפתוח תיק נישואין ולהוציא תעודת רווקות באותה פעם שנהיה עם העדים. בכלל לא בדקו איפה הוא גר והלך חלק לגמרי... באנו גם אחה"צ עם חבר וחברה כעדים (פעמיים בשבוע פתוח אחה"צ) ולא היו הרבה אנשים, אז לקח מהר יחסית.
ובכלל, היתה חוויה ממש מצחיקה להיות ברבנות. בהתחלה נכנסנו לחדר עם פקיד חרדי שהיה ממש קליל ובראש טוב. הוא צחק איתנו והיה ממש נעים. הכי פאדיחות היה שהוא שאל מתי ההורים שלי נישאו ולא זכרתי אז התקשרתי לאבא שלי. אבא שלי אמר: תתקשרי לאמא ושהתקשרתי לאמא שלי היא אמרה תתקשרי לאבא... בקיצור, היה מצחיק! (בסוף הם נזכרו ). היינו שם שעה וקצת וסיימנו יחסית מהר. 
כל התהליך היה רב מסוים שליווה אותנו שם והוא היה מאוד נחמד ותמיד עזר לנו במהירות וביעילות. 
אמרו לנו שאנחנו חייבים בשני הדרכות: הדרכת כלה (שהיתה ברבנות עצמה) והדרכת זוגות. את ההדרכת זוגות עשינו בכיכר אתרים דרך עמותה כלשהי. שתי ההדרכות עברו בסדר גמור.


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

מסיבת רווקות 
מההתחלה היה ברור שחברה שלי תהיה אחראית על המסיבת רווקות. אני רק הבאתי לה את רשימת הבנות ואמרתי לה שאני רוצה שזה יהיה אצלי בבית ושלא יעלה לאף אחת כסף...
אז היא ארגנה לי אחלה מסיבה - כל מיני משחקים (השאלון המסורתי לחתן ועוד כל מיני) וקישטה את הבית, היה אוכל וכו'. היתה אווירה מצויינת ואני רק אז התחלתי לקלוט ששבוע אח"כ אני הולכת להתחתן כך שכל המסיבה די הרגשתי בהלם אבל עדיין היה כיף..
כמה שבועות לפני מסיבת הרווקות עשינו בדירה שלנו מסיבת חנוכה וככה חברות שלי ששייכות לזמנים שונים בחיים, הכירו אחת את השניה יותר וזה תרם לאווירה. הדבר המביך הוא שאני רציתי שבמסיבת חנוכה פנתה אלי חברה שלא תכננתי להזמין למסיבת רווקות ואמרה לי: "את מזמינה אותי למסיבת רווקות שלך, נכון?" זה היה מאוד מביך, אז הזמנתי אותה...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

איפור ועיצוב שיער 
לבתיה צוקר הלכתי אחרי שראיתי ביקורות טובות עליה באינטרנט . זה שהיא גרה יחסית קרוב אלי (בשביל האיפור ניסיון) הכריע את הכף...  בתיה היתה מקסימה מהרגע הראשון ושהיא שמעה שאני לא מוצאת נעליים אפילו הציעה לחפש איתי... ביום החתונה הגיעה בזמן, רגועה מאוד ועזרה בכל דבר שיכלה. מבחינת איפור ותסרוקת ביקשתי עדין והיה חשוב לי להראות עצמי. היא איפרה גם את אמא שלי שהיתה מאוד מרוצה.

מסרקיה לשיער הכנתי בעצמי. באופן כללי אני אוהבת מאוד ליצור וכבר עשיתי בעברי תכשיטים וחגורות. עשיתי לעצמי כמה דוגמאות כדי שאוכל לבחור ועשיתי גם לאחיינים שלי ולחברה טובה שלוותה אותי. קיבלתי המון מחמאות וכבר ביקשו ממני שאכין בתשלום...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

עוד שיער... 
(התמונה היא מריקוד הצעת הנישואין ששוחזר בחתונה...)


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/5/14)

אבל איפה המסרקיה? 
את לא יכולה ככה לסקרן ואז לא להראות לנו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (18/5/14)

התמונה ההיא לא היתה שם קודם


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

לוקח זמן להעלות את הכל


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

המסרקיה ששמתי בחתונה


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

את והשמלה יפיפיות!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

איזה כיף, תודה!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

חופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז בגלל שזו היתה תקופת החורף קבלת הפנים נערכה באוהל לבן ועד הרגע האחרון לא ידענו אם נערוך את החופה באוהל או בחוץ. לי היה חשוב שלאנשים לא יהיה קר אז לא היה אכפת לערוך את החופה בפנים ואילו ר. רצה בחוץ כי זה הרבה יותר יפה... בסוף עשינו בחוץ ואני שמחה על כך. יש לנו תמונות מהממות והאווירה לדעתי היתה יותר מרגשת בחוץ... וכמו שחברה שלי אמרה: אז היה קצת קר, אז מה? גם ככה כולם התרכזו בכם...
בנוסף, אמא של בעלי מתעסקת כתחביב בתפירת טלאים. אז היא הכינה לנו יריעת חופה שעשויה מטלאים לבנים. יצא מאוד יפה.


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

עיצוב ו-D.I.Y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז העיצוב היה כלול בדיל שסגרנו עם האולם. באותו זמן, רק התחלתי להתעניין בתחום העיצוב וה-D.I.Y הקשור בעולם החתונות וגם לא היה לי יותר מידי זמן אז לצערי הרב לא עשיתי כ"כ הרבה דברים. אני מתנחמת בכך שיש לי עוד כמה חברות טובות לא נשואות שאשקיע בחתונות שלהן...
החלטתי על שלושה צבעים עיקריים שיהיו מרכזיים בעיצוב החתונה: לבן, ורוד וסגול. המפות והמפיות היו בצבעים הללו, מרכזי השולחנות, זר הפרחים שלי, קישוטי שיער לאחייניות שלי שהכנתי, צמיד פנינים ורוד שענדתי, רקע סגול לפוטובות' ועוד... השתדלתי ממש לשלב את בצבעים בכל האלמנטים הקטנים.
הדבר שאני הכי מתחרטת עליו שלא עשיתי זה מספרי שולחנות. למה? כי סמכתי על האולם ולא טרחתי לבדוק איך נראים מספרי השולחנות שלהם (רמז: לא משהו) ויום לפני החתונה כשבאנו לשים באולם כמה דברים לקראת מחר, פתאום קלטתי את המספרים והתבאסתי בטרוף. בעלי המדהים עשה לי הפתעה ולמחרת כשהיינו בנפרד בזמן הארגונים ישב עם חבר שלו והדפיס מספרים עם לוגו החתונה...

בנוסף הזמנתי חותמת מותאמת אישית מ-etsy שתהווה לוגו של החתונה (בסגול כמובן). המטרה היתה להחתים את המעטפות של החתונה. כמובן שהחותמת הגיע יום אחרי ששלחנו את ההזמנות... לא נתנו לזה לבאס אותנו וחיפשנו מה כן אנחנו יכולים להחתים.. התפשרנו על כרטיסי הושבה. בגלל שכרטיסי ההושבה של האולם עם רקע שחור, בנזוגי מצא פתרון: עשינו חריץ בכל כרטיס הושבה והכנסנו לשם פתק לבן עם החותמת כך שיבלוט. וכן, זו עבודה סיזיפית כמו שזה נשמע אבל זה היה ממש כיף וגם אחלה זמן גיבוש עם הבנזוג... מה שכן, בסופו של דבר ביום החתונה, קיפלו לנו את החלק הלבן שהוספנו משום שטענו באולם שזה מסתיר את השמות, כך שהרושם של כל העבודה שעשינו הטשטש...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

שלט לכניסה 
בשיטוטי בפינטרסט ראיתי רעיון לשלט שמאוד אהבתי. מיד גייסתי חברה עם כישרון אומנותי וביקשתי ממנה שתעשה לי את השלט. התוצאה יצאה מדהים וכולם התלהבו... עכשיו השלט נמצא בכניסה לבית שלנו, גורם לי לחייך כל פעם שאני נכנסת...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

פוטובות' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ישר כשנתקלתי ברעיון הזה בשיטוטי באינטרנט, נדלקתי והיה לי ברור שאת הכל נכין לבד. אחרי שקנינו חומרים בעלי ואני ישבנו סופש אחד והכנו הכל ביחד: גזרנו דברים בסגנון של כובעים/משקפיים/שפמים והדבקנו וכו'. היה פשוט כיף!
בנוסף, הכנו בועות דיבור -  כמה חודשים לפני קניתי צבע גיר מיוחד והחלטתי לנצל אותו להזדמנות מיוחדת זו.. עשיתי ממש עבודת מחקר איך לעשות את הבועות דיבור הללו. הבנזוג שיתף פעולה באופן מדהים וביחד יצרנו בועות בגדלים שונים שכמובן היו להיט בחתונה. מומלץ בחום!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

צלם מגנטים 
התלבטנו בהתחלה אם להביא צלם מגנטים כי זה כבר נדוש, אך אחרי שהחלטנו שנכין פוטובות' בקבלת פנים, הבנתי שזה מתאים. הצלם מגנטים צילם בעמדת הפוטובות'. וגם, אין מה לעשות, כיף לקבל בסוף הערב מלא תמונות של הארוע. לקחנו את פיני ממתמגנטים באהבה עפ"י המלצות ויצאנו מאוד מרוצים: יצאו המון אורחים עם מגנטים ומלא חברים אמרו לנו שבחיים לא יצא להם לצאת מחתונה עם כל כך הרבה מגנטים... בקיצור, מומלץ.


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

צלם 
כבר מהתחלה ידענו שסעיף הצילום הוא אחד הדברים הכי חשובים לנו בחתונה ולכן השקענו שעות של חיפושים ברשת והתבוננות בתמונות ובסרטוני וידיאו... עשיתי רשימה של חמישה צלמים ויחד עם בעלי דרגנו את הסדר שנבדוק אותם. בסוף יצא שהראשון שבדקנו – אותו לקחנו.. קוראים לו שירן גרנות והתלהבנו מאוד מהעבודות שלו. חיפשנו אדם שיהיה לו סגנון מיוחד ושלא יביים אותנו יותר מידי. ואכן, זו ההתמחות של שירן – לתפוס את הרגעים האמתיים האלה... הוא הגיע עם צוות מקסים שעזר לאווירה הטובה.
אני ממליצה עליו בחום.

מצרפת תמונה מההתארגנות שאני מאוד אוהבת...


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

תמונה נהדרת


----------



## neurotica (18/5/14)

תמונה אדירה!


----------



## shiwii (21/5/14)

גם אני חושבת!!!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

מוזיקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה היה אחד החלקים הכי כיפיים בהכנות לחתונה! אחרי שישבנו עם הדיג'יי שלנו  היה לירן חסון (וואו, כמה סבלנות יש לו – מדהים!). בחרנו ביחד שירים לקבלת פנים ולאירוע עצמו בלי מזרחית (בכלל). לגבי השירים החשובים: כניסה לחופה ושבירת הכוס, היה לנו מאוד קשה לבחור...  עד שיום אחד ר. השמיע לי ביו טיוב קליפ של ברי סחרוף ששר את "מודה אני" של מאיר אריאל. שם התאהבתי. הקול הנמוך של ברי התאים בדיוק מושלם למנגינה של מאיר אריאל והמילים שבו אותי בפשטותן ובקסמן. נורא רציתי את השיר הזה אך הוא היה באיכות נוראית ולא מצאנו בשום מקום גרסא נורמלית של הביצוע שלו לשיר. בעלי מכיר משהי שמכירה את ברי וכך ברי הקליט את השיר במיוחד בשבילנו יחד עם שי צברי. הכניסה לחופה היתה מדהימה ומרגשת. 
הקהל בחתונה שלנו היה מעורב: היו קצת אורחים דתיים, חילוניים, קיבוצניקים, עירוניים וגם הרבה מבוגרים ככה שהיה דיי אתגר להרקיד את כולם ומאוד חששתי מהחלק הזה. גם יחסית לא היו הרבה צעירים כך שממש פחדתי שהרחבה תהיה ריקה. בסופו של דבר, לירן היה תותח ועשה שמח. היו בעיקר שירים ישראליים ורוק קלאסי לועזי (בלי מזרחית בכלל).


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

אלכוהול ואביזרים לרחבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ידענו מראש שרוב האורחים שלנו לא שתיינים יותר מידי ולכן לא משתלם לקחת את הדיל של האולם. אלכוהול ישראלי קיבלנו מהם אז השלמנו תוספות. הכי הלך אצלנו שמפניה וויסקי. נשארו לנו מלא וודקות ואקסלים. שתי מסקנות בדיעבד: גם אם זה יקר יותר תקנו בחנות שמוכנה לקבל חזרה כי אח"כ נשארים עם כל האלכוהול... וגם, יש איזו מחשבה בסיסית שזה לא מספיק אף פעם וחבל כי קונים וקונים ובסוף נשארים. להגזים זה מיותר... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בנוסף, קנינו ממתקי גומי לבר ששמנו בסלסלאות שקנינו.

קניית אביזרים לרחבה היה גם חלק שמאוד אהבתי ואם בעלי לא היה מרסן אותי היינו קונים עוד ועוד. נסענו לכפר גלעדי וקנינו שלל אביזרים: מתנפחים/ מנצנצים ועוד. אחד הדברים שהיה להיט: היה משקפיים ענקיות. מאוד מוסיף לאווירה...
בנוסף, בגלל שזה היה חורף קנינו כמה ארגזים של קרמבו וחילקנו ברחבה. נחטף ונעלם מיד...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

חלוקת אחריות להורים 
ההורים משני הצדדים התרגשו מאוד ורצו להיות מעורבים. הם הציעו לנו כל מיני ספקים שהם חושבים שהם טובים וזה הפך כבר למעיק באיזשהו שלב. אז כדי להוריד אותם קצת מהגב שלנו החלטנו על דברים שפחות משמעותיים לנו ואותם נחלק בין ההורים כדי שירגישו שהם נוטלים חלק בהכנות. אז כן, זה עזר בחלק של הנדנודים אבל צריך לחשוב טוב טוב מה אתם מוכנים שההורים יעשו, כי יכול להיות שזה לא יהיה לשביעות רצונכם...
למשל – אצלנו ההורים היו אחראים על עוגת החתונה, קישוט לרכב, זר פרחים
וההזמנה – מה שהתברר כטעות, כי ההזמנה (שאומנם סה"כ רצינו משהו קלאסי) לא יצאה כ"כ לטעמנו וגם זה היה מאוד יקר בסוף. התנחמנו שלפחות מדובר בהזמנה ולא בצלם או משהו כזה...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

פאדיחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
טוב, אז היו שתיים עקריות ואחת קטנה:
יש לנו רק סבתא אחת. זהו. ומסתבר שהאמא של החתן שכחה להגיד לסבתא לבוא בזמן לצילומי המשפחות. אז אין לה תמונות מצילומי המשפחה והיא התבאסה מאוד מכך... 
בכניסה לחופה, נתנו לאחיינות שלנו לפזר עלי כותרת . הקטנה ביותר (ומתוקה בטירוף) היתה מאחור כך שהוסתרה ע"י הגדולות ממנה ולא רואים אותה בתמונות כמעט וחבל. אבל זה בקטנה. לאחיין שלי נתנו תפקיד להיות נושא הטבעת רק שמשום מה ההורים שלו נתנו לו את הטבעת בתחילת הטקס וכך כל זמן החופה הוא התעסק בטבעת: פתח את הקופסא, סגר את הקופסא עד שהטבעת התגלגלה לו על הרצפה! זה לא היה נורא כל כך אם החופה לא היתה נמצאת לצד אגמון קטן... בעלי סיפר שבאותו רגע הוא היה בטוח שזהו, החתונה מבוטלת כי עוד רגע הטבעת תיפול למים ולא יהיה אפשר להמשיך...


----------



## haych (18/5/14)

חחח נשמע מוכר! 
אנחנו שכחנו להזמין את סבתא שלי לעלות לחופה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכמובן שסבא של א' כן היה בחופה. מאוד מעליב.

האחיניות שלי פיזרו פרחים אבל אחת כבר הייתה מסטולית ולא שיתפה פעולה, אז אחיה הגדול החליף אותה ובכל התמונות של הכניסה לחופה רואים אותה משתרכת אחריו תוך שהיא בוכה ומשפשפת עיניים...

אח שלי התחתן שלוש שנים לפני (באולם, מזל...) ואחיין שלי לאורך כל החופה שיחק עם הטבעת, עד שמתישהו היא נפלה לו והתגלגלה לאורך כל האולם...


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

חחח... נשמע מוכר


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

ליל כלולות וירח דבש 
בחרנו לחזור הביתה אחרי החתונה ולא ללכת למלון משום שתיארנו לעצמנו שנהיה שפוכים ולא נהנה בכלל מהלון. מעבר לכך, אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את הדירה שלנו וידענו שיהיה לנו יותר נוח לחזור הביתה...

את ירח הדבש שלנו עשינו כמה חודשים אחרי החתונה - באזור פסח: שבועיים מדהימים באירלנד. טיול של נופים, טבע, טירות, אנשים ומוזיקה מדהימה...  עצם זה שהיה מרווח בין החתונה לירח דבש נתן לנו הזדמנות לתכנן בנחת את הטיול ומשהו לצפות לו.
אירלנד תמיד היתה חלום שלי ואין כמו ירח דבש בשביל להגשים חלומות!


----------



## butwhy (18/5/14)

בדיוק הזמנו כרטיסי טיסה לאירלנד לירח דבש! 
באיחור של שנה! פשוט לא מצאנו זמן לעשות אותו קודם.
אני ממש ממש אשמח להמלצות, אם בא לך לכתוב לי.
אפשר גם בפרטי


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/5/14)

אני גם אשמח להמליץ!!! היינו שבוע באירלנד 
ושבוע בסקוטלנד ויש לי ים המלצות על B & B , אתרים מיוחדים, פאבים, טירות, ועוד המון דברים

אל תוותרו על קילארני, טבעת קרי, צוקי מוהר וטירת בלארני והגנים!!!

אם בא לך להתרשם ולצפות, זה האלבום שלנו, חלקו הגדול מוקדש לאירלנד

http://www.lupa.co.il/customers_gal...073000163212018214112252000126048252041161114


----------



## butwhy (20/5/14)

תודה! אלבום מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשמח להמלצות על B&B ועל אתרים, טירות ובכלל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אפשר בפרטי.


----------



## Princess Lotta (18/5/14)

גם אנחנו יצאנו לירח דבש באירלנד בפסח 
שבוע אירלנד, שבוע סקוטלנד ויומיים טעימה מלונדון.

איזה אנשים טובים הם - מקווה שאמרתם שאתם בירח דבש כי אנחנו כן ופינקו אותנו בטירוף בשתי המדינות המדהימות האלה


----------



## זחלולית 19 (19/5/14)

אפשר לשמוע קצת יותר בפירוט? 
איך מתנהלים שם? שוכרים מכונית?
מה העונות המומלצות?

אנחנו בדיוק נורא מתלבטים לאן לנסוע ומתי... נשמע כמו יעד חלומי...


----------



## shiwii (19/5/14)

צריך רכב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רק חשוב לקחת בחשבון שהנהיגה היא בצד שמאל...
מתי אתם רוצים ליסוע? כי בחורף פחות מתאים (למרות שיורד שם גשם גם בקיץ אבל זה לא נורא...)
הנה קישור לסיכום של הטיול - 
הנה החלק ראשון: 
http://www.lametayel.co.il/יומן+מסע+שבועיים+באירלנד+אפריל+2014++חלק+ראשון


----------



## Princess Lotta (19/5/14)

שוכרים רכב, מומלץ אביב או קיץ 
באביב קר יותר אבל פחות גשום מהקיץ באופן מוזר

מעבר לצד שמאל שנוהגים בו יש לקחת בחשבון שהאירים מעריצים שרופים של מהירות 100 קמ"ש ללא קשר לתנאי הדרך. לכן למשל, בטבעת קרי עדיף לקחת סיור באוטובוס עם נהג מקצועי.


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

בעקבות החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך נהנתי מהכנות ה-D.I.Y לחתונה שפתחתי בלוג בנושא חתונות ואירועים שיהיה לאנשים שמחפשים השראה ועוד.. מוזמנים להציץ: http://snowflakesh.blogspot.co.il/
מדהים אותי כמה דברים אפשר לעשות לבד וכמה אפשרויות יש למי שמעוניין בכך! אני גם קצת מתבאסת שהחתונה הסתיימה ושלא ניצלתי מספיק את הזמן המיוחד הזה לעוד עשייה ויצירתיות. בינתיים אני מנתבת את ההרגשה הזו לסיוע לחברות ובני משפחה וחולמת לעשות הסבה לעולם החתונות...
אז מי יודע, המציאות מפתיעה לפעמים!
והכי חשוב: תהנו מהרגע, כי אחרת נפספס את ההווה...


----------



## butwhy (18/5/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
ממש אהבתי את השמלה ואת הגישה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



וגם אני קניתי את השמלה שלי אצל ורדית (בזמן שהיא עוד הייתה מוכרת אותן, הבנתי שעכשיו היא משכירה). ברק המוכר באמת אדיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון מזל טוב!


----------



## shiwii (18/5/14)

ההבדל בין השכרה לקנייה 
הוא 500 ש"ח וכן, ברק תותח...
מהקריאה בפורום אני יכולה לומר שאני גם אוהבת את הגישה שלך


----------



## butwhy (20/5/14)

אז בסוף קנית או שכרת?


----------



## shiwii (21/5/14)

שכרתי. 
יותר פשוט ככה...


----------



## ronitvas (20/5/14)

תודה רבה על השיתוף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמובן שהייתי שמחה לראות עוד קצת הרבה תמונות, למרות שאני יודעת שזה מעט מייגע... קחי את הזמן, אנחנו כאן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יופי של קרדיטים. אהבתי מואד את השמלה ואת הלוק - את יפהפיה אמיתית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תמדיכי לעדכן אותנו בבלוג המקסים (בשרשור בלוגייה שלנו).
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## Ruby Gem (20/5/14)

יופי של קרדיטים!!!


----------

